# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Spindly Leg Sydrome?

## Flick

Hello there,

Yet another question from a new frog enthusiast.

I recently rescued four little tadpoles from an evaporating puddle. The puddle was very large but many of the tadpoles were already dead (200-300) as people had been driving through it. I managed to find four little live wrigglers amongst the masses.

They've all now changed into happy little froglets. Two green tree frogs, one Peron's tree frog and a striped marsh frog whom I am very concerned about.

The striped marsh frog appears to have very slender, undeveloped legs which do not close like a regular frogs legs. He has a bit of difficulty moving sometimes, occasionally winding up on his back. However he is a good eater, he hunted a cricket just an hour ago (much to my delight as it's the first time I've seen one of my froglets eating in front of me). He likes to sort of 'wade' in the shallow water that comes up through the rocks but I've not allowed any of it deep enough to drown in. 

From my limited researching talents I've come up with the possibility of Spindly Leg Sydrome, as his legs do appear as titled. Please find attached an image of him from a week ago. He's now a little bigger and his coloring more distinctly stripy.

What I would like to know:
- Is this spindly leg syndrome?
- If so, is there anything I can do about it?
- If not, what is it?
- Am I being cruel letting him live with his condition?

----------


## Kristen

I don't see an attachment?  :Smile:

----------


## Flick

I forgot to add it, it should be there as of 3 minutes ago... So sorry!

----------


## KingCam

I hate to say it, but I think that frog needs to be euthanized  :Frown:   He will not live a happy life.  I am not qualified to diagnose that as spidley leg syndrome.

----------


## Flick

Ohh no  :Frown: 

I figured as much, I was just looking for some hope I guess. I just feel terrible as he is such a happy little bugger, always sitting in his little pond smiling away. However I would prefer to be kind than keep him alive for my sake.

----------


## Kristen

I'm sorry about your frog, but also are you sure it's a striped marsh frog? he just doesn't really look like one to me.

----------


## KingCam

> Ohh no 
> 
> I figured as much, I was just looking for some hope I guess. I just feel terrible as he is such a happy little bugger, always sitting in his little pond smiling away. However I would prefer to be kind than keep him alive for my sake.


I would wait and hear some opinions from some of the more qualified members here before you make a decision.  Sorry you're having to go through it  :Frown:   Keeping frogs is mostly fun, but sometimes there are tough choices to make.

----------


## Flick

Ohh no! No I'm absolutely not sure what species he is, but I assumed as he looks different to my other three who are 2/3 of the most common species in my area, that he would be the third.

Here are two pictures taken about 2 minutes ago, so you can see how his body has developed but his legs are not following suit so quickly. Sorry about the quality, I only have an iPhone and it seems to want to focus on my fingers and not my frog!

----------


## Kristen

I'm pretty sure his a Verreaux's Tree Frog (Litoria verreauxi). He does look like a Southern Brown Tree Frog (litoria Ewingii) but I don't think you have them in your area.  :Smile: 
So sad about his leg though :/

----------


## Flick

Well if he is a tree frog, that makes my decision for me. A tree frog that cannot climb is not going to be a happy one... I'm so sad... He's such a sweet animal though, and deserves to be happy.

----------


## Kristen

I'm so sorry, you'll be doing what's right though, and that's the main thing  :Frown: 
I'd wait for a few more peoples opinions, just to finalise what you should do.

----------


## Flick

Are there any more opinions about this?

----------


## Whistly

I would give it a couple of weeks if the frog appears to be struggling then yes put it down, BUT if it is still a fat happy frog then keep it alive check out Ebony's deformed Southern Bell frogs they are fat and happy and live good lives and their back legs don't work.

----------


## Flick

Well as you can see, he is quite fat. And he is a very active little hunter, he can be uncoordinated but he never misses a cricket!

----------


## Whistly

Then there's your answer.

----------


## frogged

Keep him alive if he's eating and healthy.

----------


## RedHed

Sad to hear .... Would it be possible for him to crawl up wider branches? Maybe a few ramp-like branches could make him a happy frog

----------

